# .450 bushmaster AR platform



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

im thinking of getting a .450 bushmaster upper for my RRA. anyone shot this round? I have read a lot about it and think im going to pull the trigger on it  just wondering who make the best upper.


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

No experience with it but I am following this thread as I also would like to buy one.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I've thought about putting one on my Rock River lower as well. But for less money I could just buy a Ruger American. The American has shown impressive accuracy.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

ive got a 45/70 rifle that's impressively accurate, I just want a deer rifle on an AR platform. I might even hit up the Double D ranch again for some swine killing if I buy this upper.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I hear you. I have a 444 that shoots great and hits deer like a hammer. I recently won a raffle and have $500 to spend at a local gun store. The 450 has got me thinking.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

ezbite said:


> im thinking of getting a .450 bushmaster upper for my RRA. anyone shot this round? I have read a lot about it and think im going to pull the trigger on it  just wondering who make the best upper.


----------



## TODD64 (May 7, 2015)

Just ordered bushmaster 16 inch kit from midway usa. A little pricey but i wanted a new toy.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

TODD64 said:


> Just ordered bushmaster 16 inch kit from midway usa. A little pricey but i wanted a new toy.


Sounds like a fun toy, what optics are you going to use.


----------



## TODD64 (May 7, 2015)

I have a 3x9 leupold rifleman im going to put on it.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I went to the gun store to spend my $500 raffle prize money. Ruger has a new American Rifle in 450 Bushmaster. 22" tan ceracote barrel, camo stock, and upgraded muzzle break. He has to order it, it's a brand new item. I told him to order it unless Marlin releases the 444 lever action at the Shot Show next week.


----------



## John3006 (Oct 7, 2008)

I looked at both the AR and Ruger options but went with Ruger, more of a traditionalist I guess. Replaced the plastic stock with a Boyds, added some weight and definitely is more solid all the way around.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

John3006 said:


> I looked at both the AR and Ruger options but went with Ruger, more of a traditionalist I guess. Replaced the plastic stock with a Boyds, added some weight and definitely is more solid all the way around.
> 
> 
> View attachment 253219


Nice stock, how much did it cost?


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Nice looking rifle


----------



## Bowhunter15 (May 17, 2016)

Big fan of boyds myself, good stock for the money.


----------

